# need help picking a catback



## Wolfman625 (May 8, 2012)

Hello. So I got a 06 black m6 Gto a few weeks ago. I love it. And i like the sound of it some what. ( the raspy is nice). Just its not mean anof. My friend at work has a 03 mach1 . It's nice but its not a goat. But it has slp loudmouth and sounds bad as Hell. 
I don't mind drone. But the wife dose a lil. Not to much tho. ( she drives a Durmax) I want my goat to sound nasty. But not crazy when I'm just cruzing. 
So should I get Bolrla, Slp loudmouth, or Corsa sport. Any info is well welcome.


----------



## GtoGo677 (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a spintech on my 05. Sounds pretty nasty. Not too bad for cruising but when you put the pedal down you know where your money went. Sounds pretty sweet procharged too ^.^


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I have SLP LM, wasn't crazy about em at first but they sound a lot better after being broken in. They sound great on the highway but only so so at city speeds in my opinion.


----------



## bondpw01 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just bought the Kooks Street Screamer. It has taken a stock 06 gto and made it sound like a beast. I was complemented on my car before, but now people really look and want to know what is coming their way.


----------

